# Narrowed down....some help needed...



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

So I shot some new bows last night and narrowed it down to two. 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element with RKT cams and the 2012 G5 Prime Shift parrallel cams. Obviously both expensive, Hoyt about 1299 and the Prime about 999. This will be my first new bow, always bought used stuff. 

The Hoyt felt dead in hand after shot, fairly smooth draw, light wieght, excellent grip, really nice bow. The Prime had the best draw cycle to me and a nice wall. A little more vibration after shot, but not much. I was really surprised how well this bow drew. I did like the grip better on the Hoyt.

I really feel I can't go wrong with either one....

Anyone have any experience with shooting these two bows at ranges out to 40+? Is one more accurate than the other? I would like to make the purchase today. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry no experience with either, but I do know G5 is a MI company, Memphis MI I believe.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Correct, and not far from my house either.  that is a positive, supporting a Michigan company. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Darton is another michigan made option if your looking for more to compare.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I shot both the carbon element and the G5 prime, the 35" axle to axle model this fall. Both were 2011 models. The hoyt felt better in my hand. That being said I am getting a element RTK this spring. I just did not like the feeling of the prime after the shot, it just felt wierd. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Prime shield warranty will also replace my bow strings and cables for free every two years. That is a nice perk! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Which bow, upon first picking it up, had you thinking ..damn they made this for me?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Done!

2012 Hoyt Carbon Element with #3 RKT cams in all Real Tree camo

Black Gold Vengeance camo 5pin micro adjustable sight

Hoyt QAD drop away rest

Hoyt Pro series stabilizer 6"

Fuse Ventera carbon fiber 5 arrow quiver with quick detach. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Where did you end up getting it from if I may ask?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

MJC archery. They were very helpful. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I figured as much, not many (ANY) places near us that would carry Hoyt and or a Carbon riser bow. Let us know how it works out, not cheap but from what I've heard they are great shooters.....Surprised they didn't push a Ripcord to you...must be the Mathews thing..lol Have a great New Year!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

They tried....I have always like QAD. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Northerner said:


> MJC archery. They were very helpful.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You dropped what, 1600 bucks? They better be helpful!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

How does one afford a brand new bow and accessories? Just curious becsuse after three years of still being bowless i can not afford a new or used. Just want to know if there is a trick or you have to hit the lotto?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hard work is the first thing that comes to mind...

Congrats on the new piece. 




BIGCHRIS said:


> How does one afford a brand new bow and accessories? Just curious becsuse after three years of still being bowless i can not afford a new or used. Just want to know if there is a trick or you have to hit the lotto?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new bow. I went to the local Matthews dealer on Sunday to have mine tuned and get a new string and left with a new z7 magnum. All said and done I only paid $350 out of my pocket. How could I pass up a deal like that...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

BIGCHRIS said:


> How does one afford a brand new bow and accessories? Just curious becsuse after three years of still being bowless i can not afford a new or used. Just want to know if there is a trick or you have to hit the lotto?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


 You can pickup a stellar set up from $400-$600 these days. No that is not cheap but you also do not need the $1500 wazoo bows either. If you can afford them then by all means go for it but they are not necessary to kill or shoot great groups, the Torrent package comes to mind....


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> You can pickup a stellar set up from $400-$600 these days. No that is not cheap but you also do not need the $1500 wazoo bows either. If you can afford them then by all means go for it but they are not necessary to kill or shoot great groups, the Torrent package comes to mind....


I went to MOR today since i pass it on my route every Wednesday and they are real nice people over there. The guy, didn't get his name, showed me a pse and diamond in my budget, ready to shoot. Good thing they have layaway because i cant drop $550 at the drop of a dime.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I saved my money for some time in order to be able to afford my bow. I shot a used bow for years and I wanted to have enough money set aside to buy whatever I wanted depending on feel. I wasn't in a big hurry.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

Good job on the new bow! Now get out there and get some of that good eatn! Lol:corkysm55


----------

